# Query: PC shuts down while booting



## zedex (May 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I have been using this PC for 3-4 years with no issues, It was disconnected and not used for 2 weeks and after that i cleaned my PC and reassembled it, after that it start normally but will shut down on its own while booting windows (you can say it runs only for first 30 sec). farthest it ever reached was windows start screeen. 

1. I tried putting each ram module and it worked till boot
2. I dont think issue with PSU as its at least booting 

I am yet to check after disconnecting my HDD, Graphics Card, CD drive. I am totally confused over this, looks like something wrong with CPU or Mobo but i am not able to pinpoint. 

Any hints?

Thanks, 
Ninad


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 25, 2016)

zedex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been using this PC for 3-4 years with no issues, It was disconnected and not used for 2 weeks and after that i cleaned my PC and reassembled it, after that it start normally but will shut down on its own while booting windows (you can say it runs only for first 30 sec). farthest it ever reached was windows start screeen.
> 
> ...



Report back with the disconnection of HDD and graphic card.

If you still face the same issue it's probably the PSU.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

try a live linux distro.


----------



## Lincon_WD (May 26, 2016)

Hi zedex, 

Try this :
 Option 1. Disconnect all the external devices (printers, scanner, USB (universal serial bus) drives, etc...) Except mouse and the keyboard and then boot up.
If this corrects the issue then add the devices back one at a time until you discover the piece of hardware causing the issue. Then get updated drivers software for that particular device

Option 2. I suggest you to boot the computer to Safe Mode and check if the issue occurs or not. Safe mode starts Windows with a limited set of files and drivers. Startup programs don't run in safe mode, and only the basic drivers needed to start Windows are installed. Follow the article below to boot the computer to safe mode.
Refer the article to boot to Safe Mode:
Windows Startup Settings (including safe mode) - Windows Help

Hope it helps.


----------



## zedex (May 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for helping...

PSU was the culprit, saw 1 video on you tube suggesting to insert wire in 2pins and the start the PSU, it worked fine for 1st time but after 2nd time it started with old pattern of shutting down after 20 odd seconds.

I opened up and cleaned PSU completely and connected again giving me same result. so need to buy new PSU. 

Offtopic, in last 16 yeARS of my PC usage this is the first time my PSU turned out to be faulty after 3 years of usage. And this one was the only branded one i used otherwise all stock ones ran fine.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2016)

Also check CPU temperatures. The BIOS powers off the PC when the CPU temperatures reach a certain threshold to prevent damage to other components. 

Check the temperatures in the BIOS and if they are around 90+ degrees celcius, then reseat your heatsink. Put some fresh thermal paste as well if needed.


----------

